# Mozart Piano Quartets



## Triplets

Some of my favorite music. I used to have a recording by Walter Klein and the Amadeus Quartet.
I have the Ax recording, just a bit sedate for me. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bulldog

Assuming you don't have a problem with period instruments, check out the recording of both quartets on the Belgian-based Flora label. Intonation is spot-on, the fortepiano is played very expressively and sounds lovely and the acoustics are clear as a bell.


----------



## joen_cph

They are indeed wonderful works. I haven´t heard the Klien/DG, but I like Klien´s recording of the complete piano music (as well as his Schumann, all of it quite expressive).

As for the Mozart quartets, I only have Previn on RCA from 1993 but like it a lot. Am sure however that there are many more fine versions out there.

I skipped 1) the old Curzon/Amadeus and 2) Oort on Brilliant classics, due to 1) poor sound and 2) not so remarkable playing.


----------



## Mandryka

Triplets said:


> Some of my favorite music. I used to have a recording by Walter Klein and the Amadeus Quartet.
> I have the Ax recording, just a bit sedate for me. Any recommendations?


If you want a complete set with decent sound then the one that Deszo Ranki made with the Eder quartet. For just K493 there's lots of good oldies, including a wonderful one with Michelangeli.

Be sure to also check out the arrangements for two pianos of K493 played by Lubimov and Martynov - outstanding in every way!


----------



## AnotherSpin

You may find interesting recording with Badura-Skoda, and other with Bilson.


----------



## ptr

I think that my top choice is Jean-Claude Pennetier and members Ysaÿe String Quartet on their own "Ysaÿe" label!










I grew up with Clifford Curzon and the members of the Amadeus String Quartet (Decca) and I think its fine and the disc I have includes Dennis Brain in the Quintet for Horn, K407!

/ptr


----------



## Vito Lattarulo

Check this one! Malcolm Bilson · Elizabeth Wilcock
Jan Schlapp · Timothy Mason (http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/en/cat/4776732)

It's by far my favourite.


----------



## PeterF

I also like the Mozart Piano Quartet by Pennetier / Quatuor Ysaye.
Other good versions are by : Rubinstein / Guarneri and Giuranna / Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Steatopygous

Curzon and Amadeus are splendid, beautiful playing. I also like Andras Schiff with the Musikverein and the Beaux Arts. As a curiosity, in Solti's box set of Mozart operas he plays the piano in the first quartet, making up the time on the CD.


----------



## fjf

This one sounds also very good.


----------



## ArtMusic

Triplets said:


> Some of my favorite music. I used to have a recording by Walter Klein and the Amadeus Quartet.
> I have the Ax recording, just a bit sedate for me. Any recommendations?


This one is the best I have listened to


----------



## Steatopygous

ArtMusic said:


> This one is the best I have listened to


But I presume it is fortepiano rather than piano? Some listeners will prefer modern instruments including, usually, me.


----------



## Triplets

fjf said:


> View attachment 72586
> This one sounds also very good.


 I have it. Not bad, but I sure miss Klein/Amadeus


----------



## PierreN

I am listening to the version with Paul Lewis / Leopold String Trio right now (modern instruments, Hyperion label). It is amazing. Gorgeous sound and delightful phrasing from all four players.


----------



## BartokPizz

Leopold/Lewis is my favorite. There is also an excellent Domus two-fer with the quartets plus the Schubert Trout, often available cheaply used on AMZ.


----------



## Mandryka

Anyone got a view of Michelangeli's recording?


----------



## Heliogabo

Recently I've been sampling these pieces on Spotify, and the winner to my ears was Christian Zacharias with Zimerman brothers (Emi). Truly delightful performance.


----------

